# Sharan Antenna...PLEASE HELP!!!



## kittles_yang (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi people,
This is Keng Yang and I have purchased a Sharan Antenna from TMTUNING and I have no clue how to install it. I've tooken off my old antenna from the car and this screw that connects to the car that is rusted. Now the Sharan Antenna has a bigger screw on it that WON'T fit onto the car. What do I do? Now I have no antenna on the car and the rusted screw that connects to the old antenna the threads are striped because I had to use a plier to get it off.
Please tell me what to do now...
Do I need new complete antenna kit to make sure that the Sharan Antenna will fit?
Or do I have to get one from the Dealership?
Here are some pictures that I took for you guys to see...








This is my old antenna...rusted I know









This is my Sharan Antenna from TMTUNNING








This is the rusted screw...striped








Antennaless pix 1








Antennaless pix 2
PLEASE HELP ME!!!! MY CAR LOOK GHETTO RAGGED WITHOUT AN ANTENNA!!!


----------

